# Im not one for exotics but this is WOW.



## andyscott (Nov 3, 2009)

I found some pics of this little Pied Ball Python.
Its one of best exotic pythons Ive seen and thought I share them with you.


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 3, 2009)

wow thats one lovely animal... Would love to have one in my collection......


----------



## gman78 (Nov 3, 2009)

Some of those ball pythons are really nice.
It is a pitty about the rules here but they are for good reason.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Nov 3, 2009)

i personally would love to see these pythons allowed into the country i love them . 
I mean seriously what are we protecting are we worried they might eat some of our rabbits or cane toads.
Or worse still bring OPMV in oh too late for that too..


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

I like pied snakes.... there the next big thing if someone can crack a leucistic...


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice Andy,send a couple down to you..LOL...MARK


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I like pied snakes.... there the next big thing if someone can crack a leucistic...


 it's only a matter of time before someone gets lucky.
pied darwin. = HOT


----------



## bump73 (Nov 3, 2009)

Love pied ball pythons. Definately top of my list if exotics were legal.

Ben


----------



## bonnyboy (Nov 3, 2009)

If you want to see some beautiful Royals, with prices to match got to Crystalpalacereptiles.com. They have always bred and sold spectacular Royals, with prices in the tens of thousands of Pounds


----------



## Weezer (Nov 3, 2009)

Also there are some amazing North American herps at a1pythons.com it is good for a perv anyway.


----------



## Weezer (Nov 3, 2009)

bump73 said:


> Love pied ball pythons. Definately top of my list if exotics were legal.
> 
> Ben



King Cobra.


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 3, 2009)

by the looks of it someone has already bred leucistics...
Crystal Palace Reptiles


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 3, 2009)

they are awesome...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 3, 2009)

Have to agree. I am no fan of ball pythons but I would make an exception for the piebald.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice to the eye ...but painful on the hip pocket


----------



## jessb (Nov 3, 2009)

That white is so clean and bright!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragontamer said:


> by the looks of it someone has already bred leucistics...
> Crystal Palace Reptiles


 Jason Was referring to Australia with that Comment. You require a Leucistic snake to get pie balds. There are plenty of leucistic snakes over seas.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 3, 2009)

they are absolutely stunning :shock:

i wish they were legal!!!


----------



## gunny (Nov 3, 2009)

piebalds are simple recessive like albinos you do not need a leusistic to breed 1


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 3, 2009)

i love ball pythons,pied balls would be about my 20th favorite


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 3, 2009)

gunny said:


> piebalds are simple recessive like albinos you do not need a leusistic to breed 1


 
yep, you definatly dont need a leucistic to make pied balds. pied balds are a fraction of the price of black eyed leucys, i think blue eyed a cheaper though.
there are some way cleaner leucys retics being produced than the one in that pic now too


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

"Pied" is a partial leusistic.
Leucism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

And for those that didn't know, a couple of lightly "pied" maculosa have been found as documented in Herpetofauna Journal.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> "Pied" is a partial leusistic.
> Leucism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
yeah but you still dont need a leucistic to produce a pied. i thnk youll find in ball pythons the pied was produced before anyone had produced a leucy?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

yes thats correct, as it's just varients of the same thing. The original Pied Balls were WC, just like alot of weird morphs created.


----------



## ladybredli (Nov 3, 2009)

I like ball pythons, but honestly I think there are better morphs than that.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragontamer said:


> by the looks of it someone has already bred leucistics...
> Crystal Palace Reptiles


 we ment in australian animals


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 3, 2009)

> yes thats correct, as it's just varients of the same thing. The original Pied Balls were WC, just like alot of weird morphs created.


 
according to this piebalds were actually captive bred first 
Genetics


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragontamer said:


> according to this piebalds were actually captive bred first
> Genetics


You better read it again....


> *Naturally Occurring "Base"Mutations;*
> 
> *These are the Ball Python mutations that occurred in the wild population of Africa or were produced in a captive environment and subsequently proven to be genetic........SNIP......... Piebald - Peter Kahl Reptiles 1998*


----------



## Vixen (Nov 3, 2009)

To be honest that pied doesnt really catch my fancy, id much prefer that Butterbee listed on the site. Or a rattler.. :lol:


----------



## pythonz (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah well look at a leucistic ball python their way betr


----------



## snakelvr (Nov 23, 2009)

Lovely snake. I love SSOOOO many of the ball pythons, my wish list is way too long. Aahhh........if only.


----------



## agradehydro (Nov 25, 2009)

Definate favorites


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 25, 2009)

Heres a few exotics for all those who like them...MARK


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a few more......MARK


----------



## ravan (Nov 25, 2009)

kingsnakes... *sigh*


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome pythons they are. damn laws lol


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 25, 2009)

But Wait.....theres more..enjoy..MARK


----------



## cockney red (Nov 25, 2009)

If only my Grass was as Green as theirs...Oh...but...aah it is!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 25, 2009)

holy crap, thats beautiful!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 25, 2009)

theyre all beautiful!

i didnt realise this was 3 pages worth!


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 25, 2009)

Etb's are unreal !


----------

